# Eheim Classic vs ExPerience - which to choose



## KrustyKrab (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I intend to upgrade to a larger tank, somewhere between 25 / 35 gallons.

I currently have an Eheim Classic 150 or 2211, but I intend to upgrade as well.

Not sure whether I should get one from larger Classic series - 2213/2215, or to opt for the EX Perience series - eXperience 250 for example, only takes 8w for a higher flow(180gph if I'm not mistaken).

Can anyone advise me on this? Which one is quieter and more effective?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

KrustyKrab said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I intend to upgrade to a larger tank, somewhere between 25 / 35 gallons.
> 
> ...


In the US we don't get the experience. Just the Classic and Pro3/4 series and since this is a US based forum you will be hard pressed to get some real comparison info. I have a Pro4 350 and it's a nice filter. Super quiet. I would assume the experience to be the similar as they look the same.


----------



## KrustyKrab (Mar 24, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> In the US we don't get the experience. Just the Classic and Pro3/4 series and since this is a US based forum you will be hard pressed to get some real comparison info. I have a Pro4 350 and it's a nice filter. Super quiet. I would assume the experience to be the similar as they look the same.


Hi, I didn't realise that it was not available in the US. They do look similar , although the Pro Series has slightly stronger flow for a few extra watts - 250gph for 12w - Very efficient but I won't be needing it to be as strong.
However. it's very reassuring to hear that other Eheim models still run silent. Thanks!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For general use, I think you will find almost all canister filters to run very quiet. Just kind of part of their design nature? Eliminate splash from water as well as build the moving parts inside. I have found all my Eheim to be almost totally silent but then much the same is true of the lower priced I have used like Cascade 1000 and Sunsun of several models. Just not much to make noise when it is all buckled down? 
Always buy big as we never want a smaller tank!!!! Enjoy.


----------



## monopoly (Mar 29, 2018)

get a 2217. 
it will it not be overkill. it will give u a 6.6 turnover rate per hour on a 30 gallon.
i had one on a 29 gallon and it was fine.
i now have 2 2217s on a 75 gallon and its fine.
i think having 2 intakes from 2 filters is better and allows for easier maintenance.
i would used both the 2217 and your old 2211


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I’m pretty sure you can swap out the canisters current impeller for a 2213.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> I’m pretty sure you can swap out the canisters current impeller for a 2213.


This is correct, and vice versa works as well. You don't get full 2217 flow rate though, but at least it is better than a 2215.


----------



## KrustyKrab (Mar 24, 2018)

technical data EHEIM classic 600 -2217-:
- for aquariums up to 600 l
- Pump output: 1000 l/h
- Delivery head: 2.3 m/Ws
- Canister volume: 6.6 l
- Filter volume: 6.0 l
- Power consumption: 230 V/50 Hz 20 W
- Dimensions: 205x400 mm (diameter x height)
- Hose size suction side 16/22 mm and pressure side 12/16 mm


Technical data EHEIM External Filter eXperience 250:

- for aquariums from 120 l up to 250 l
- Pump output approx. 700 l/h
- Delivery head approx. 1.5 m wat.col.
- Filter volume: 3.0 l
- canister volume: 6.0 l
- Power consumption 230 V/50 Hz, 8 watts


Thanks guys. I decided I'm going to get the eXperience model though - 700 liters per hour for only 8 watts consumption - more than enough for my needs in a tank of max. 150 liters that I'm going to get. If need be, I will join the 2211 to the party for extra filtration.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

If you are in the U.S., don't buy either of the filters with 230V/50 Hz as they won't work properly.


----------

